# Belt Pouch Hunt



## suspence105 (Oct 2, 2014)

I have been in the market for a new belt pouch for my small hand tools and I can't seem to find what I want. I had been using a CLC pouch, which is very nice, but not quite what I want. The thing I've seen that looks best suited to what I want is the belt pouch IMCD gave out a few years ago. I contacted them directly, but they don't have any more and weren't able to point me to a manufacturer. It is appealing to me because it looks like it has a large pocket behind the main velcro enclosed pocket area, on the back in front of the clip or belt webbing. I've been looking everywhere and using every search string I can think of to try and find something similar (even going so far as to try and find companies that do embroidery on this sort of thing since that's how the IMCD ones were branded), so I thought I'd ask here and see what this grand collective hive mind has to offer. I'd really appreciate the insight and help. Thanks!


----------



## TheaterEd (Oct 2, 2014)

You may want to check out this thread 
Several people post pouches that they use. Also, If you post on there, everyone that is following that thread will get an update notification.


----------



## howlingwolf487 (Oct 3, 2014)

Check out RipOffs; I like the CO47FL model. Skinth is also gaining popularity; Nite-Ize has been around, but is fairly proven.

Mine holds:
- Multitool (Leatherman Wave)
- Extron tweaker screwdriver
- 6-in-1 screwdriver
- pen
- black Sharpie
- silver metallic Sharpie
- laser pointer
- medium Allen key
- small Allen key
- AA MiniMaglite LED

I carry every day I work.


----------



## TheaterEd (Oct 3, 2014)

http://www.ripoffs.com/catalog/toolpage.pdf

CO - 44 looks almost exactly like your description.


----------



## rsmentele (Oct 3, 2014)

I have and love this one:
http://setwear.com/pouches/29-tool-pouch.html

It holds my flashlight, multi-tool, c-wrench flat focus tool, various pens and small screwdrivers

I did modify mine so that I have a button off belt flap so i can take it off/ put it on without removing my belt.


----------



## TheaterEd (Oct 3, 2014)

rsmentele said:


> I have and love this one:
> http://setwear.com/pouches/29-tool-pouch.html
> 
> It holds my flashlight, multi-tool, c-wrench flat focus tool, various pens and small screwdrivers
> ...



I wonder if they are aware that the uploaded the same image twice and don't have a picture of the pouches pockets? Other than that, looks good. 

I never really saw myself as the type to wear a pouch like this, but this little tangent has me thinking....


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Oct 3, 2014)

I have purchased more pouches in search of the best pouch than I can count. I do have a few favorites, namely the Nite Ize Pock-Its XL. I've seen this pouch re labelled by many brands. It's the one I use the most currently. 

Setwear makes a number of fine pouches, I used their Tool Pouch for a while before the size got too cumbersome. It does hold a lot if you use a lot. 

My problem is my daily carry tools depend on my current job. One pouch can be perfect for one employer, but terrible for another. Really the biggest constant between employers has been the leather sheath on my belt to carry a pair of diagonal cutters, and the sheath for my SOG multitool.[/URL]


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 9, 2014)

My favorite is no longer manufactured, and I have been searching for a replacement. The Nite Ize Hip Pock-its was one of the best for us since the main pouch is also secured by a zipper for when working at height. I like the one by setwear, but I feel that there is still the chance of losing bits and pieces when not firmly on the ground. I know a lot of people who use chalk bags, but you need to find one durable enough since they aren't made for tools like we use. Then again, I may try one of the tactical waist bags soon, as long as they will work with my harness.


----------

